# St. Louis Pit Bull Owners



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

On August 19th, 2007, at 8 PM, dog lovers around the world will come together to Light A Candle, Save A Life, during the My Dog Votes 3rd Annual Worldwide Candlelight Vigil Against Breed Bans. We will be holding a vigil here in St. Louis.

St. Louis Pit Bull Owners and dog lovers will be participating in this vigil. We will be down at the St. Louis Old Courthouse @ 11 N 4th St
Saint Louis, MO 63102 starting at 8:00 until we are forced to leave or have to go home to our families, pit bulls included!

GET YOUR TICKETS LAST CHANCE!!! PLEASE BE AT ST. CHARLES MO PETSMART BETWEEN 10-3PM 8/19/07

River City Rascals'
Presents

"Pooches at the Park"

Help us Help the Homeless Pets of St. Louis

Proceeds will go to Mutts & Stuff Rescue as well as Gateway American Pit Bull Terrier Club. It is only $8 per ticket so come bring your furry family member and enjoy the River City Rascals!

August 27th @ 7pm

For purchase of tickets please call Kelly at 618-210-0869 or e-mail us [email protected]

Within this site you will find a group of fun loving
and supportive APBT owners who are bonded by our love of 
the spirited, tenacious...and lets be honest...stubborn 
American Pit Bull Terrier. We work hard to provide a positive 
"Pit Bull Friendly" resource where APBT owners in the 
Greater St. Louis region can find support and advice.

http://gapbtc.org/

We the members of GAPBTC are strongly opposed to the cruel act of dogfighting as well as irresponsible backyard breeding.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

that sounds great if i was there id definately bring my baby buttersotch tell me how it goes


----------

